# The Specials - TORONTO Apr 19th - Anyone going?



## steelcitybrew (Feb 25, 2010)

The Specials are playing a show (1 of 4 North American Dates!) in Toronto at the Sound Academy.

Im hitting it up with a shit load of my buddies.
Figured id see if any ones going, or is thinking of going. Let me know.

http://www.ticketmaster.ca/The-Specials-tickets/artist/1329259

Youtube link- message to you rudy


Cheers,
Ryan


----------



## Dumpsterhump (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm going to the one in Southern California 
Sooo stoked!


----------



## steelcitybrew (Feb 25, 2010)

Fuck yeah man, gunna be a good show.
How much are they charging you for tickets in the US? 
50 bones here with tax's, I nearly choked when I saw the price. 
But a bunch of my friends already bought tickets so fuck, might as well if its gunna be an epic night.


----------



## Dumpsterhump (Feb 26, 2010)

yea thats about the price here. Usually I wouldn't pay that much for a show but fuck, it's The Specials! haha


----------



## st1tch (Feb 26, 2010)

i might go to that if i can scrounge enough money to get a ticket man


----------



## steelcitybrew (Mar 1, 2010)

bad ass, let me know


----------



## st1tch (Mar 1, 2010)

will do


----------

